# Max annual yield???



## RickWhite (Oct 17, 2010)

OK, I'm hearing stories about what guys are yielding that sounds like they ought to be telling me how big the fish was that they caught.

By my estimation this is pretty much how the math breaks down.

Suppose you grow an 8 week flowering Indica strain in perpetual harvest. That gives six harvests per year.

So, for each 12 you have 4 in clone, 4 in veg and 4 in flower. Plants of this age should yield 1-2 oz per plant. 4 plants harvested gives 8oz X 6 harvests gives 48oz max per year.

Obviously, if you veg for twice as long you get more per plant but fewer harvests. So what does your math look like?


----------



## McFonz (Oct 17, 2010)

A plant vegged from clone over 8 weeks and grown properly would yield much over 2 oz.
A plant with no veg time should yield around 1 oz.


----------



## RickWhite (Oct 17, 2010)

McFonz said:


> A plant vegged from clone over 8 weeks and grown properly would yield much over 2 oz.
> A plant with no veg time should yield around 1 oz.


The plant would be 8 weeks from the time it was cut if you take them when you rotate. From my experience, it takes a few weeks for a cutting to take root and produce any appreciable growth. At 8 weeks a cut would be a pretty small plant.

Is your experience different?


----------



## WSRidahs (Oct 17, 2010)

I do something very similar except my 4 in flower and 4 in veg is a month apart which allows me to harvest 2 plants a month. As for clones, I'm always cloning so clones are always ready. Once a cutting is rooted I put in veg then after the third node I top once and then lst and veg it for 8 weeks. It's about 20" tall with over 20 tops by the time it goes into flower. In flower it gets to about 3 ft or more and yields 5-6 ounces a plant (depending on strain) at 2 plants per month. After harvest the next 2 in veg goes into flower and 2 from the cloner goes in veg.


----------



## RickWhite (Oct 17, 2010)

WSRidahs said:


> I do something very similar except my 4 in flower and 4 in veg is a month apart which allows me to harvest 2 plants a month. As for clones, I'm always cloning so clones are always ready. Once a cutting is rooted I put in veg then after the third node I top once and then lst and veg it for 8 weeks. It's about 20" tall with over 20 tops by the time it goes into flower. In flower it gets to about 3 ft or more and yields 5-6 ounces a plant (depending on strain) at 2 plants per month. After harvest the next 2 in veg goes into flower and 2 from the cloner goes in veg.


I'm confused. Do you keep any kind of journal? You start 4 clones and let them root fully, that takes what about 3 weeks? Then you veg them for 8 weeks so that is 11 weeks, then flower for 8 to make 19 weeks.

Are you saying you rotate two at a time? What do you mean by a month apart?

Can you break that down for me?


----------



## gobbly (Oct 18, 2010)

So many variables... In the space I have to flower (perpetual system) I am trying to get to 2 oz per plant from 6 plants (12 oz), and 1/2 oz per plant from a 24 plant sog for another 12 oz. Just doing some rough head math I think I figured it was just under 10 lbs a year. This is from a 4'x4' flower area, and a veg area of the same size. This also assumes 2/3 of our strains are 8-9 weeks, and 1/3 are 11-12 week (which is roughly what I average).


----------



## hazorazo (Oct 18, 2010)

If you are good at what you do, a fair average is 3-4 ounces per plant. I have gotten 6 from one plant indoors, but most of the time count on 3-4 ounces per plant.

But like so many people say (and they are right), there are too many variables. 

If I get 3-4 ounces per plant with 6 plants under each light, that is doing pretty well. If you had 4 plants under the same light, 5-6 ounces per plant perhaps. Put 12 plants under that same light, and get 1-2 ounces per plant. Kind of like that.

Good luck! And I would say that I would guess on 5 harvests per year. Maybe 6 if you have fast finishing strains.


----------



## WSRidahs (Oct 18, 2010)

RickWhite said:


> I'm confused. Do you keep any kind of journal? You start 4 clones and let them root fully, that takes what about 3 weeks? Then you veg them for 8 weeks so that is 11 weeks, then flower for 8 to make 19 weeks.
> 
> Are you saying you rotate two at a time? What do you mean by a month apart?
> 
> Can you break that down for me?


I always have clones in the cloner. I keep what I need and give the rest away. As for veg, I always have 4 in veg with 2 that's a month apart. In flower, I also have 4 plants with 2 that's a month apart. So total of 8 plants in different stages of growth. At harvest time, I harvest 2 plants and then at that same time 2 plants from veg would have just finished off week 8 and then get moved to flower. 2 from the cloner will then get moved to veg to start week 1 behind the other 2 plants in veg that will be going on week 5. The other 2 plants in flower would be going on 5 weeks. This allows me to harvest 2 plants per month. I try to only grow plants with 8 week flowering times. So basically, 4 plants in veg and 4 plants in flower. Each pair from veg and flower are on the same week of growth. So if 2 from veg is on week 1 the 2 from flower will be in week 1. The other 2 in veg will be in week 5 and the other 2 in flower will be in week 5.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Oct 18, 2010)

RickWhite said:


> OK, I'm hearing stories about what guys are yielding that sounds like they ought to be telling me how big the fish was that they caught.
> 
> By my estimation this is pretty much how the math breaks down.
> 
> ...


in that hypothetical situation you described you might get that, but its easy to beat that if you do it a little different, your scenario leaves too many variables out as well. Read this from al b fuct
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html


----------



## McFonz (Oct 18, 2010)

you actually give 8 weeks for the clones and 8 weeks for veg.
My clones usually catch up in a week to 10 days.
If you have 16 weeks from cutting to flowering (which is what you have if you flower 4 plants each time) you can get it to a tree size.

I would actually flower 6 plants and veg 6 at a time rather than splitting it into 3 sections.
8 weeks veg is more than enough for me.

If you run a 1K light you should be able to pull 700 grams or so per cicle, in both ways. If you know your shit you could pull more.


----------



## WSRidahs (Oct 18, 2010)

If he has a legal grow he might have plant limits he's trying to follow. That's the reason I grow the way I do.


----------



## McFonz (Oct 18, 2010)

I think 16 week veg is more than enough for a 4 plant grow with a 1000W or so. (enough means you should be able to score 800-900 grams with proper yielding strain, or more if you know your stuff)


----------



## InThEwOoDs (Oct 18, 2010)

My clones root and get potted within 10 days.


----------



## RickWhite (Oct 20, 2010)

The thing I'm getting at is how much one can harvest as a funtion of time.

Obviously, if one goes from clone straight to flower, they will harvest less per plant but maybe squeez in another harvest per year.

What can a person expect to yield from 4 plants grown in 16 week cycles from cutting to harvest? Because obviously, a perpetual SOG will only be flowering 4 of 12 at a time.

I think in 16 weeks, one can harvest probably an OZ per plant. So if you harvest 4 plants for a patient, you might end up with 4 oz which would come to 2 oz per month if you harvest after 8 weeks flowering.


----------



## McFonz (Oct 20, 2010)

With enough light I'd say at least 2lb. (enough means 4x600W in this situation)


----------



## iscrog4food (Oct 21, 2010)

The real question is how much light do you have. WIth the proper lighting, conditions, and veg time you can yeild 3-4 lbs per plant (i am only talking 5 weeks of veg). Obviously that is if you have 40k and plenty of space to drop on your system. SO how much light/how many plants.


----------



## McFonz (Oct 21, 2010)

I would bet my anal virginity its no one yielded 4 lbs from a plant that went 5 weeks in veg and 8 weeks in flowering.


----------



## WSRidahs (Oct 21, 2010)

RickWhite said:


> The thing I'm getting at is how much one can harvest as a funtion of time.
> 
> Obviously, if one goes from clone straight to flower, they will harvest less per plant but maybe squeez in another harvest per year.
> 
> ...


Why do you say 16 weeks for each harvest? Do you not have plants vegging at the same time you have plants in flower? That way when you harvest you have plants ready to go into flower immediately. I'm assuming you have only one room and you veg and flower in the same room. Is that right? If you're trying to get more for your patient then you should have a veg and a flower room. Like I said in my earlier post, I harvest 2 plants a month with my flowering plants and veg plants a month apart. I get 5-6 oz per plant. Goal is 8 oz a plant which would give me a pound a month. I think I might hit my goal on my next harvest. I stick to 8 week flowering strains. I veg under a 600 watt sun master mh and used to flower under a 600 watt hortilux hps and 400 watt hortilux blue with a total of 1000 watts but I recently upgraded the 600 hps to a 1000 hps so now I have a total of 1400 watts.


----------



## Dirtfree (Oct 21, 2010)

RickWhite said:


> OK, I'm hearing stories about what guys are yielding that sounds like they ought to be telling me how big the fish was that they caught.
> 
> By my estimation this is pretty much how the math breaks down.
> 
> ...


 
Man my math looks nothin like that and I only get 5 harvest a year. Sometimes it takes me a while to trim and clean everything for the next round. I have been trimming for two weeks straight for this round. So sayin you will get 6 harvest a year is tough to do. But to fuck up your numbers some more.... you say you should get 48 ozs a year???? I got 40 ounces of 6 plants on my last run, using a 1000w on a light rail. So yea......No one grow is the same.


----------



## dlively11 (Oct 21, 2010)

4X4 tray = 4 lbs dry every 8 weeks 6 times a year per tray with everything in my grow being perfect. 

I get 17-30 gram dried per plant average (dependent on strain) and grow 55-64 plants per 4X4 tray. I try to get 64 plants in but sometimes I am short. Takes 30 grams per plant to get those crazy yields and I can only get that with Chronic White Widow. Happy to post some pics if anyone wants to see them. Most strains I can get 22-25 average which still puts it at 3 lbs every 8 weeks. I have a 4X8 tray as well but can never get enough cuttings ready to switch all at once. Usually can only do 70-80 at once instead of 128 I would like to get. Yields are not as high on this tray because of this. 

I grow very little veg in separate T5 vegging tray and switch them when they are 6-8 inches. Clones I cut start at only 4 inches. Once they are 6-8 inches they are in a fast growing veg state perfect for switching small. Switching too fast can cause yield to be 50% less or even more I have found. My clones take 7-10 days to root and about 2-3 more weeks from there before they get switched so only about weeks total. 

Oh and I remove ALL fan leaves at week 3 of bloom, controversial but works very well for me and other high yielding growers. If you can get almost 2 grams per watt it cant be too bad for the plants =)


----------



## RickWhite (Oct 21, 2010)

This is exactly the type of thing I am talking about. How tall are everyone's plants?

I'm talking about 12 plants. 4 are cuttings that take about 3 weeks to really begin growing. The next 4 are in veg for about 5 weeks. The last 4 are in flower for 8 weeks.

So, we are talking 8 weeks rooting time, 5 weeks veg and 8 weeks flower. Now this should yield plants around waist high. How much should a waist high plant yiled?


----------



## WSRidahs (Oct 21, 2010)

RickWhite said:


> This is exactly the type of thing I am talking about. How tall are everyone's plants?
> 
> I'm talking about 12 plants. 4 are cuttings that take about 3 weeks to really begin growing. The next 4 are in veg for about 5 weeks. The last 4 are in flower for 8 weeks.
> 
> So, we are talking 8 weeks rooting time, 5 weeks veg and 8 weeks flower. Now this should yield plants around waist high. How much should a waist high plant yiled?


Is this a medical grow? Are you trying to follow plant limits? All strains are different and different strains and training techniques will give you different yields. My plants are vegged to about 20 to 24 inches but it's topped once and lst'd to keep short. When I put in in flower it gets to just over 3 feet and yields around 5-6 oz. 

Here's my Purple Urkel in veg a week before put into flower.


----------



## Dirtfree (Oct 22, 2010)

Better get some trellis work in there those branches are going to be all over the place in about a month.Here are some pics of my white widow i did a while back. Branches wont put on weight if they think they are going to break. You got a nice wide bush going there. Just be prepaired to tie her up. Dont wait till its too late.!


----------



## Spanishfly (Oct 22, 2010)

McFonz said:


> A plant vegged from clone over 8 weeks and grown properly would yield much over 2 oz.
> A plant with no veg time should yield around 1 oz.


One of my better girls this year



Yielded 17.8 ounces



1 ounce - 2 ounces - a joke surely.


----------



## RastaMonsta (Oct 22, 2010)

Spanishfly said:


> One of my better girls this year
> 
> View attachment 1226358
> 
> ...


----------



## WSRidahs (Oct 22, 2010)

Dirtfree said:


> View attachment 1226356View attachment 1226355Better get some trellis work in there those branches are going to be all over the place in about a month.Here are some pics of my white widow i did a while back. Branches wont put on weight if they think they are going to break. You got a nice wide bush going there. Just be prepaired to tie her up. Dont wait till its too late.!View attachment 1226354


I've grown this strain many times and it's pretty strong. The branches are thick and solid and I've rarely needed to make a support for it. The buds get big and dense too.


----------



## RickWhite (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes, I am a care giver. Right now I have 8 arond waist high under a single 600W HPS and it looks like I managed to beat down my spider mites once and for all. Damn those suckers are a bitch. Anyway, I guess I'll see what they yield.


----------



## RickWhite (Oct 22, 2010)

Spanishfly said:


> One of my better girls this year
> 
> View attachment 1226358
> 
> ...


I'm not quite getting colas like that. What do you have there 1 plant under a 1000W light? How tall was it when you harvested?

What size are those jars like 1 gal? 17.8oz in 5 jars?


----------



## RastaMonsta (Oct 23, 2010)

^ he's outdoor. he dont use h.i.d's.


----------



## RickWhite (Oct 24, 2010)

Now why would someone post up an outdoor yield without specifying.

I'm still wondering how you fit 18oz in 5 jars. Sounds to me like a lot of people are weighing their plants wet and with all the fan leaves.

Other indoor growers I have spoken with say 1-2oz from a 16 week old plant. I think that is far more realistic.


----------



## WSRidahs (Oct 24, 2010)

RickWhite said:


> Now why would someone post up an outdoor yield without specifying.
> 
> I'm still wondering how you fit 18oz in 5 jars. Sounds to me like a lot of people are weighing their plants wet and with all the fan leaves.
> 
> Other indoor growers I have spoken with say 1-2oz from a 16 week old plant. I think that is far more realistic.


Realistically, 1-2 oz. is with 2 week veg and 8 week flower for a total of 10 weeks on an 8 week strain. I get 5-6 oz. dried and trimmed close to the bud with 8 week veg and 8 week flower. So a total of 16 weeks indoors.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 24, 2010)

i dont veg i usually pull 1-2 oz per plant 50 of them under a 1500hps gets me right around 3-4 lbs every 7 weeks so 7 harvests 21-28 lbs a year im about to double it so ill be pulling 7lbs every 7 weeks so i should be around 50lbs a year.


----------



## dlively11 (Oct 24, 2010)

RickWhite said:


> Now why would someone post up an outdoor yield without specifying.
> 
> I'm still wondering how you fit 18oz in 5 jars. Sounds to me like a lot of people are weighing their plants wet and with all the fan leaves.
> 
> Other indoor growers I have spoken with say 1-2oz from a 16 week old plant. I think that is far more realistic.


No not at all actually. I used to yield 3 OZ on 2 gallon pots indoors with very little veg time and they ended up about 2.5 feet tall. That is dried and cut. Five inch pots in hydro yield me about an ounce each with one single cola 50-64 in a tray dried and cut. That is with basically no veg. I dont use jars but I think you could easily put 3-4 ounces in a quart jar with cut dense nugs.


----------



## RickWhite (Oct 25, 2010)

It seems like we are having a great deal of difficulty comparing apples to apples.

People are saying they "veg for 2 weeks" etc. It seems that everyone is also ignoring rooting / cloning time.

From the time you cut a clone from a mother, to the time when lights are switched to 12 hours, how long is this time period? Then, after 8 weeks of 12 hour light, how much yield from each plant?

See, I think people are not including rooting time.


----------



## WSRidahs (Oct 25, 2010)

RickWhite said:


> It seems like we are having a great deal of difficulty comparing apples to apples.
> 
> People are saying they "veg for 2 weeks" etc. It seems that everyone is also ignoring rooting / cloning time.
> 
> ...


I never count cloning time except for the first grow. I plan ahead and have rooted clones ready to replace my veg plants when they go into flower. I don't even count the veg time really either cause as soon as i harvest I have plants in veg that are ready to flower. How exactly do you grow? Do you root your clones, then veg, then flower, and then start all over again? I always have plants in veg ready to go in after I harvest. Same for clones. Basically each plant I grow is rooted in about 7-10 days, vegged for 8 weeks, and then flowered for 8 weeks. I get about 5-6 oz. per plant dried. All my plants are in different cycles of growth so I don't ever have to start over from clone. Also your yield will depend on strain and veg time per plant. Longer veg = bigger roots. Bigger roots = bigger yield. I've grown different strains with the same 8 week veg time and they all yielded differently. Some yielded 3-4 oz. If you're trying to get more yields per year then harvesting every 18 weeks isn't gonna get you there unless you're growing a farm of plants. Since you're a medical grow you have limits. My limits are 6 plants at any size and 18 plants no bigger than 12"x12". I have 4 plants in flower a month apart. I have 4 plants in veg a month apart. 6 of those plants are larger than 12"x12" and 2 are under. I stay within my limits. I harvest 2 plants a month and get 10 or more dried ounces from both plants. My goal is 16 oz. and I hope to get there soon. Basically I get 120+ oz. per year by harvesting 2 plants a month. Veg your plants out and grow less plants but big plants. Your yield is greatly dependent on your light anyway.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Oct 25, 2010)

a week to 10 days to root 3 weeks veg 10 weeks to flower x20 exodus cheese = 75oz/85oz x 3 a year= 225oz/255oz a year with a big ass holiday inbetween !! all plants finishing about 4 to 4.5 ft in height


----------



## Fluxcap (Oct 25, 2010)

Ricky I think were in the same state based on plant limits. 

One room for veg
Two rooms for flower

Working with one patient and a 24 plant limit. 

I'm going to work this backwards so it is easier to follow.

In the last flower room you run your plants under an HPS bulb 12/12 for the last 5 weeks of a 9 week flower cycle, this lets your plants ripen fully and fill out.

In the first flower room you run your plants under an HPS bulb with more of a blue spectrum. the first week the plants are in this room, they are on an 18/6 cycle, for the next four week they are under 12/12 The added blue spectrum helps the plants veg and take advantage of the initial flowering stretch.

In the veg room you take clones and transplant them within 10 days, I use a homemade DWC to root my clones fast. Then you veg them under whatever light you want for the remaining 3.5 weeks. 

This works out to be 6 bushes in each flower room 10 clones rooting and 2 mothers. 
Every thing rotates every 5 weeks.

I'm still perfecting this system so I can't tell you exact yields, the extra flowering room and extra week of flower for a perfect harvest every 5 weeks is the key.


----------



## RickWhite (Oct 25, 2010)

I think what I have to do is clone early so that hey are growing strong by the time they go into veg and veg them a bit more. Plus, I need more light. I've been running a 600W HPS on a mover for 16 plants.


----------



## genuity (Oct 25, 2010)

RickWhite said:


> It seems like we are having a great deal of difficulty comparing apples to apples.
> 
> People are saying they "veg for 2 weeks" etc. It seems that everyone is also ignoring rooting / cloning time.
> 
> ...


got to start cloneing on the plant...............then you can put your brain on something more productive
[video=youtube;RkNN6Ar5pYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkNN6Ar5pYo[/video]


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 25, 2010)

rick heres what you do have a mother or a couple of them when you flush the plants your gonna harvest take clones and start them rooting then. they should root right around the time your gonna chop so just throw them into flower. your yeild will be smaller but your turn around will be quicker so youll have an extra harvest.


----------

